# Weight loss Succses



## dansfish4tea (Jan 2, 2013)

Quick thing I put on youtube


Some Dude: Weight loss Transformation Hypnosis style - YouTube


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jan 2, 2013)

The only way to reliably lose weight is to:

1/ stop taking medications that are known to cause weight gain - this one is my problem and I doubt I'll ever overcome it, since I CANNOT sleep without taking mirtazapine. It doesn't cause weight gain as much as it stops weight loss. It screws up your metabolism whilst ironically it greatly increases your appetite. You put a plate full of fresh baked cookies in front of someone on mirtazapine and you can rest assured they'll take one...or two...or the whole damn plate and will still be wanting more. Most antipsychotics cause weight gain, as do some anti-depressants.

2/ stop eating sugar - this one is for the rest of you, and is much easier problem to solve than the one above.


----------



## Danieljohn96 (Jan 2, 2013)

benjamind2010 said:


> The only way to reliably lose weight is to:
> 
> 1/ stop taking medications that are known to cause weight gain - this one is my problem and I doubt I'll ever overcome it, since I CANNOT sleep without taking mirtazapine. It doesn't cause weight gain as much as it stops weight loss. It screws up your metabolism whilst ironically it greatly increases your appetite. You put a plate full of fresh baked cookies in front of someone on mirtazapine and you can rest assured they'll take one...or two...or the whole damn plate and will still be wanting more. Most antipsychotics cause weight gain, as do some anti-depressants.
> 
> 2/ stop eating sugar - this one is for the rest of you, and is much easier problem to solve than the one above.


Hey mate my friend had the same problem he couldn't sleep without the exact same medications your on, eventually the weight kept gaing, until it got to the point where his mum begged the doctor to change his medications, should speak to your doctor about it, he now has a six pack the lucky dog I had to put effort into it he just had to take medication and go out reguarly,


----------



## Zanks (Jan 2, 2013)

+1 on the sugar.
Lookup "Sweet Poison" by David Gillespie.


----------



## sharky (Jan 2, 2013)

Stupid sugar...why does it have taste so good :evil:


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm on mirtazapine, stopping it is not an option. Admittedly I gained weight when I started taking it but I've made some sensible choices lately (cutting sugar) and have lost 8 kilos in the past month. 

It is possible to lose weight on meds like mirtazapine, I think it's a bit of a case where people who need mirtazapine may find them selves more drawn to bad foods. I know it's a generalisation but that's my experience and the same experience of others I know with similar problems. I blamed my meds for a while but in the end I looked really critically at the food I was eating and I found my problem.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 2, 2013)

If I could just stop drinking beer :lol:


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jan 2, 2013)

"The only way to reliably lose weight is to"

More then two ways to skin a cat what works for one dosnt mean it will work for another.

My way is not to stop the sugars,fats and alcohol but to cut back on them dramatically and Hypnosis is used stopped the cravings for all the bad food

Lots of exercise (not to much dont over do it that only gives you a bigger appetite)
and take your time the slower you lose the weight the less skin sag and much easier to keep the weight off.


----------



## K3nny (Jan 4, 2013)

dansfish4tea said:


> Lots of exercise (not to much dont over do it that only gives you a bigger appetite)
> and take your time the slower you lose the weight the less skin sag and much easier to keep the weight off.



may i add the word "consistency" - consistently exercise, watch your food, etc etc. Honestly most people have the ability to eat healthily and work out, there's no real secret or magic bullet to it, but that doesn't stop us trying to find one. Ever heard of the exercise pill?
Currently my gym is filled with new years resolution revelers, we'll see how long they last.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 4, 2013)

sara_sabian said:


> I'm on mirtazapine, stopping it is not an option. Admittedly I gained weight when I started taking it but I've made some sensible choices lately (cutting sugar) and have lost 8 kilos in the past month.
> 
> It is possible to lose weight on meds like mirtazapine, I think it's a bit of a case where people who need mirtazapine may find them selves more drawn to bad foods. I know it's a generalisation but that's my experience and the same experience of others I know with similar problems. I blamed my meds for a while but in the end I looked really critically at the food I was eating and I found my problem.



this mirtazapine do you need a prescription for it?


----------



## bluewater (Jan 4, 2013)

I have been eating to a food plan over the last 6 months, and have lost over 20 kg. Tracking what you eat is essential, there are quite a few free phone apps available to help you track calories - and the source of those calories that make life very easy.


----------



## dangles (Jan 4, 2013)

Mrs is on epilepsy meds that slow metabolism. We both took part in Michelle bridges 12week body transformation. Whilst still consume a load of bourbon and Pepsi Max with no exercise, I lost 15kg eating healthily. Mrs lost 10. Would have lost more had we exercised and healthy eating disappeared for 11days when we went on holidays. We still eat relatively healthy but have cut sugar from our diet and use fresh fruit/veg as much as possible


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 4, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> this mirtazapine do you need a prescription for it?



Yup.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 4, 2013)

I lost over a kilogram in under 5 minutes... Just one good trip to the loo (saved it up)...


----------



## StimiLove (Jan 5, 2013)

...or, just go for the surgery 

*waits for angry reactions regarding contrivercial subject* .......


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 5, 2013)

StimiLove said:


> ...or, just go for the surgery
> 
> *waits for angry reactions regarding contrivercial subject* .......



My best friend had tried every diet under the sun and none worked. She got band put in and has gone from 160kgs to a healthy 75kgs. She eats well and exercises everyday. It still hasn't come easy but it worked for her cos she worked for it. She has had some nasty people tell her she took the easy way out, but that couldn't be further from the truth. I'd get it in a heartbeat if I could afford to.


----------



## StimiLove (Jan 5, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> My best friend had tried every diet under the sun and none worked. She got band put in and has gone from 160kgs to a healthy 75kgs. She eats well and exercises everyday. It still hasn't come easy but it worked for her cos she worked for it. She has had some nasty people tell her she took the easy way out, but that couldn't be further from the truth. I'd get it in a heartbeat if I could afford to.



I actually have one myself. I lost 30kg and have never been happier. I have battled with weight ever since i can remember. I can eat healthy and exercise and its a miserable life living off lettice. And you're right, the stomach band is no way an easy way out, or the 'cheats' way. I would reccomend it to anyone 
It doesn't stop you from eating rubbish, but if you're a healthy eater anyway, it makes a HUGE difference 
It feels SO good to say to people "I am thin - and healthy"


----------



## Zanks (Jan 5, 2013)

Its all about fructose people, trust me......we'll hear this word alot this year, get used to it and get rid of it from your life.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jan 5, 2013)

Zanks said:


> Its all about fructose people, trust me......we'll hear this word alot this year, get used to it and get rid of it from your life.



YEP. That stuff is nothing more than a POISON.

Anyone who wants to argue this point? Let me point out that fructose can ONLY be metabolised by the LIVER. Unlike glucose, which can be metabolised by virtually every cell in the body. Guess where fructose comes from? Table sugar, high-fructose corn syrup used in most junk food in the USA, cordial, fruit juices, most chocolate, just to name a few sources. It is the NUMBER ONE cause of weight gain.


----------



## K3nny (Jan 5, 2013)

benjamind2010 said:


> YEP. That stuff is nothing more than a POISON.
> 
> Anyone who wants to argue this point? Let me point out that fructose can ONLY be metabolised by the LIVER. Unlike glucose, which can be metabolised by virtually every cell in the body. Guess where fructose comes from? Table sugar, high-fructose corn syrup used in most junk food in the USA, cordial, fruit juices, most chocolate, just to name a few sources. It is the NUMBER ONE cause of weight gain.



fructose is also found in fruit, so you're saying avoid fruit as well? As there is no one cure-all, neither there is one that causes every single problem, it's always portion that you have to watch, not one type of food/component


----------



## Stuart (Jan 5, 2013)

Last I checked, pure fructose was absorbed through the lower intestine. Sucrose on the other hand (Fructose & Glucose combination) needed to be broken down and absorbed by the liver. Please correct me if I'm wrong as this is from chemistry or biology over 12 years ago


----------



## RedFox (Jan 5, 2013)

I eat the things I love which include sugar. The "secret" to weight loss is to use more kJ than you consume. As long as there is a deficit you will eventually lose weight. Excercise is very addictive, if you can stick at it. 

Also the worst thing people can do is set weight goals and weigh themselves every day. When you lose weight, everyone get to a stage when the weight loss plateaus out. Instead set other goals. For example, I like to jog so I set distance goals for each week.


----------



## Belial (Jan 5, 2013)

The thing is sugar is in everything =\ Read the back of products - and of couse remember the lower the better! 
Weight loss is hard work, if you are'nt working hard, it's not working


----------



## Zanks (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes avoid fruit, not saying never have it, just dont have it every day.
All you need to remember is seven words.
Eat food, not too much, mostly plants.
Oh and weightloss advise should never cost you money, if it does then it is a scam.


----------



## RedFox (Jan 5, 2013)

Zanks said:


> Yes avoid fruit, not saying never have it, just dont have it every day.
> All you need to remember is seven words.
> Eat food, not too much, mostly plants.
> Oh and weightloss advise should never cost you money, if it does then it is a scam.



Eating some fruits each day can be more beneficial for you than the little bit of weight that is lost from not eating them. Sometimes I think people put more empathsis on the number on the scales than overall health. 

While I have seen weightloss from people who do live a 'no' sugar diet, I don't think it is the only answer and I wonder how many will be stick with it. I love chocolate. I don't have it very often. Once I tried to cut it out of my diet completely and ended up fixating on it.

By limiting what you can eat instead of reducing portions there is always a chance of a bad relapse.


----------



## Zanks (Jan 5, 2013)

Eat food, not too much, mostly plants


----------



## Belial (Jan 5, 2013)

Avoid fruit?!!!! -.- That really is crazy and OT.. You should be getting x amount of fruit and veggies everyday.
I *really* wanna think a PT that i follow on FB but i don't wanna get in trouble from the mods - If i had enough money i would travel to inner Melb and go to her. Her FB status really inspire me ( and it takes alot to really inspire me, and not get bored)


----------



## zaphyrr (Jan 5, 2013)

I believe it is recommended to have 2 serves of fruit, and 5 serves of veg per day.

I can see why you would avoid fruit if you were trying to lose weight, but it should be part of a balanced diet otherwise.

- - - Updated - - -

and we've been eating it for thousands of years. It can't be that detrimental to our health.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 5, 2013)

It's all Eves fault


----------



## Stuart (Jan 6, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> It's all Eves fault


You owe me another dram of Lagavulin. Clever bugger :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh I never had that one  My best ever whiskey was one I picked up in Tassie at the Lark Distillary  ... but you're on! Call me when you're in Melb hehe


----------



## Stuart (Jan 6, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> Oh I never had that one  My best ever whiskey was one I picked up in Tassie at the Lark Distillary  ... but you're on! Call me when you're in Melb hehe


Done! I have several here you might like if you enjoy Lark as well as two of their special brews of limited release. Haven't found an excuse to open them yet


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 6, 2013)

Several! Wow! I bought a litre of Jack Daniels the other day, the cheapest whiskey I'd consider and I've almost killed it. I never seem to accumulate anything lol


----------



## Stuart (Jan 6, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> Several! Wow! I bought a litre of Jack Daniels the other day, the cheapest whiskey I'd consider and I've almost killed it. I never seem to accumulate anything lol


I know the feeling.  it's why I always have several other cheaper versions just in case.

My grandad was a Scot so I inherited some of his genes in regards to spending on Whisky vs drinking it. Terrible thing that. Oh well, helps towards the weight loss


----------



## StimiLove (Jan 6, 2013)

i make and drink Long Island Iced Tea's. They are so good that rainbows shoot out the glass every time i make one! 
But sadly, they make the weight go on insanely fast


----------



## slim6y (Jan 6, 2013)

It's all these food allergies and things we can't eat anymore because it doesn't match my blood type. What a total LOAD of codswallop!

Those that say, oh, I can't eat bread because it contains wheat... What a total load of rubbish is that?

I am pretty sure we were eating bread over 4000 years ago and wiki takes it back 30,000 years! Perhaps some of the ingredients changed... But WHEAT is wheat!!!

For crying out loud... Imagine if you were born 5,000 years ago, you'd have starved if you said... Oh, does that contain wheat? Ooooh, I can't eat that....

Then the blood type people... This is the biggest load of absolute crud I have ever heard.... A diet based on blood type. Well, luckily 10,000 years ago they had A, B and O meal types then really... 

How on earth has the human race survived 4 million years (or 6,000 years if you're a creationist... Which puts bread back to being a bit younger).

I have always thought of going back to a 'caveman' diet - the diet that you only eat stuff that the cavemen would have eaten (hopefully including bread). So basically if it was grown or hunted and killed, you can eat it. But if it was processed, then don't eat it. Bread would be fine.... Sugar, yeast, flour, water (or milk), oil... Perfectly ok!


----------



## RedFox (Jan 6, 2013)

Store bought bread contains lots of nasties but if you moderate how much you eat it is perfectly fine. Or better yet you can make your own. This is what I do when I'm not being lazy. I really don't understand cutting foods from people diets and I would never tell someone they shouldn't be eating something.


----------



## MyMitchie (Jan 6, 2013)

Loving the caveman diet, it's working for me.


----------



## JrFear (Jan 6, 2013)

i feel lucky, i eat what ever i want which is mostly junk and dont go over or under 77kg i go to the gym 4 times a week and thats it!
hopfully its not an age thing and when i hit 30 and start putting it on!


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 6, 2013)

My rant:

Will power and motivation are wondeful things. Thankfully, when it comes to health and fitness, I was born with them.

I am always so amazed and baffled at how so many overweight people can have the confidence and motivation to succeed in so many things in life, like their career, devotion to their family, raising children, owning and running a business etc, yet when it comes to something so simple, like losing weight, they remain slaves to the junk food.

I have no sympathy for fat people who always cry to me (and they do!) about how they can't lose weight, while they are shovelling McDonalds and Hungry Jacks down their gullet. I give them lots of excellent advice, and they go and do the complete opposite. I have been laughed at by fat people when I tell them I haven't eaten McDonalds in over 5 years (what's funny about that?) Then they ask me why I never gain weight.

All one has to do is cut out the majority of alcohol and junk they are consuming, and start eating smaller, healthier meals. 5-6 small meals a day is better than 3-4 large meals, in my opinion. You don't want a large meal sitting in your belly, taking forever to digest. This tends to make you feel sluggish and less likely to be active.

Changing your diet will help stop you gaining weight, but to lose the weight you have, you need to exercise regularly and consistently. It's no good exercising for a week, and then nothing for the next week. You have to make it a lifestyle. After a while it does become addictive, and you will feel guilty and physically horrible if you stop exercising, once your body is used to it (and craves it).


----------



## roobars (Jan 6, 2013)

*shakes head and leaves this thread*


----------



## Chanzey (Jan 6, 2013)

Ahh... I'm the opposite I struggle to put on weight..


----------



## Cougar2007 (Jan 6, 2013)

Check out the body trim system. It's overmarketed to hell but it really does work. Basically no sugar and very very low carb. They teach you that sugar = white death.


im a big boy, always have been and I also take medications which don't help. But on body trim I lost 27kgs in 8 weeks. The first 3 days are killers but then it settles and it is pretty good. I went off it and gained then back on and lost it again. I ended up loosing my goal of 50kg's in a year.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 7, 2013)

lol my doctor tells me i need to gain weight i envy people that can put on weight lol


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Weight gain is directly attributed to how many times your hand sticks something in your mouth.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

My wife is a PT. Sugar is the killer as mentioned above and before. Weight loss is 80% diet 20% exercise. It doesn't sound right but its def true. I've just cut out alcohol and that has been a godsent for me. It's hard but if working towards a goal is important for you and your family then its a no brainer


----------



## slim6y (Jan 7, 2013)

I gave up alcohol once....

Worst 20 minutes of my life!


----------



## shell477 (Jan 7, 2013)

Dansfish4tea: well done on your weightloss, what a fantastic achievement. You look great.


----------



## Sel (Jan 7, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> My wife is a PT. Sugar is the killer as mentioned above and before. Weight loss is 80% diet 20% exercise. It doesn't sound right but its def true. I've just cut out alcohol and that has been a godsent for me. It's hard but if working towards a goal is important for you and your family then its a no brainer



Correct  Its all about what you put into your mouth..
Also drink LOTS of water! It will help in weight loss..
Exercise is definately important also, weight training (i love you) will build up your muscles and allow you to burn fat faster..keeping that weight off.
Someone else mentioned Calorie counting, i couldnt go without MyFitnessPal..it really helps.

Do not like the quick fix diets at all.. ie: Shakes, body trim , fat tablets etc.. to lose weight and keep it off you need something that will last foreverrr.

Ive been doing Michelle Bridges 12wbt since feb 2012, i try to eat 1200 cals a day but lately it is more like 1400-1500.
I usually Gym a few days a week and have a PT every wednesday but am increasing that an extra day for more weight training hehe when i started 12wbt i was traiining 6 days a week..Mish is hardcore lol 

Foods i avoid: white bread..i love sandwhiches but if i have them i eat Multigrain. Potatoes..just a no no. Margarine.. i use lite dairy free sometimes, 1 tblspoon of marg is 100 calories!! FYI..
I must admit though, i still drink coffee with sugar.. just cannot give that up. Although, my PT is trying to get me to cut it in half and drink more water.. it will be my next goal.

Edited to add: I lost 14kgs in 6months doing this.. and have been maintaining it for about 6months..


----------



## Vixen (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been getting into mountain biking lately with my partner which is great. I haven't really had a sport or 'active' hobby for years now and have put on heaps of weight since I left school - and have very bad motivation levels, so my partner is a great help in that regard too.

I've been doing it for about a month now, and my fitness has increased dramatically (not much weight loss yet, but I figure this may be due to putting on muscle - i'm pretty sure I am losing cm's though!)

My goal is doing some Thredbo tracks by the end of the year, I will have my Specialized Stumpjumper Comp Evo bike by then, and will hopefully be more confident on the trails.


----------



## sharky (Jan 7, 2013)

My mum works at a bakery (She's the supervisor of the chocolate room) and brings home sooooooooo much cake, chocolate an cookies every night becuase she gets it fro free. All of these contain chocolate. So as a New years Resolution I have given up chocolate. After a week I am already starting to notice the difference and it's great! I've been getting out more and excercising. My diet mainly consists of fruit and veg, I love that stuff! I could survive on cheeries and watermelon 
I have never been a fan of junk food....when we go to Maccas or Hungry Jacks the only thing I will order is a frozen coke. Everythibng else is just pumped full of grease and it's icky!!!! How can anyone eat that stuff???? Blach! 
my brother is 16 and literally lives on junk food. He eats pizza, hamburgers, pies, sausage rolls, sausages, hotdogs, chips, drinks only soft drink and will only eat a few vegies at one meal. That's it. He will probs have a few peas and nothing else but pizza, etc. All of this is takeaway food as well, not home made. How much does he weigh? He only weighs around 55-58kg. He doesn't excercise much, just watches dvds and plays Ps3. I'm so jealous :evil:

If you want to be healthy don't diet. You just starve yorself and eat everything once you've done so many weeks  My bway:Just eat healthy and have fun! Excercising doesn't have to be boring. Do what ever appeals to you. Not all those sit ups, etc if you don't want to. Dance to music, walk your dog, play cricket, football, anything (especially trampoline :lol It's all fun and is great to shred cm's.


----------



## dangles (Jan 7, 2013)

Sharkky, if you diet properly, you do not starve yourself. Most diets are just healthy meals. The 12wbt is a good example. We still eat the meals we did on that and with mild exercise I am hovering around 75kgs. Mrs is still losing weight with moderate exercise. Weight loss is simply burn more energy than you intake.


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jan 8, 2013)

Over the last couple of months I have got back into Power Walking since my knee op put me out of operation for a while. But now I have cut down what goes in my mouth and am smashing 10 kms every morning at 5.00am.7 days a week.Over the last 4 to 6 weeks lost 10 cms off my waist..and loving it...HeHe


----------



## dangles (Jan 8, 2013)

Sel said:


> Correct  Its all about what you put into your mouth..
> Also drink LOTS of water! It will help in weight loss..
> Exercise is definately important also, weight training (i love you) will build up your muscles and allow you to burn fat faster..keeping that weight off.
> Someone else mentioned Calorie counting, i couldnt go without MyFitnessPal..it really helps.
> ...



holy crap sel, your a machine. I keep thinking about going to the gym, but after working all day i really couldnt be bothered. After a 12 hr shift today outside in the heat, thats my weekly workout


----------



## Belial (Jan 8, 2013)

Birth control can also be a pain =\ - When i got mine taken out of my arm - Months later( im talking 5+months!!) i was still losing weight - I almost went to the doc because asmuch as it was amazing i was losing all this weight for no reason, was little strange!
This time around i'll be more aware of my weight when getting a new B.C - I'm actually scared that i'll put all the weight back on =\ But i'll cross that brigde when it comes.



sharkyy1o5 said:


> My mum works at a bakery (She's the supervisor of the chocolate room) and brings home sooooooooo much cake, chocolate an cookies every night becuase she gets it fro free.


Can't she give it to the homeless(shelter) or something of the sort? So much food goes to waste =[


----------



## xterra (Jan 9, 2013)

Vixen said:


> I have been getting into mountain biking lately with my partner which is great. I haven't really had a sport or 'active' hobby for years now and have put on heaps of weight since I left school - and have very bad motivation levels, so my partner is a great help in that regard too.
> 
> I've been doing it for about a month now, and my fitness has increased dramatically (not much weight loss yet, but I figure this may be due to putting on muscle - i'm pretty sure I am losing cm's though!)
> 
> My goal is doing some Thredbo tracks by the end of the year, I will have my Specialized Stumpjumper Comp Evo bike by then, and will hopefully be more confident on the trails.



Vixen mountain biking is a great sport. My wife and I race a fair bit but its also something thats good fun to just cruise the trials with your partner or friends. We did a 10 day trip through New Zealand a few years ago which was great with the MTB parks around Auckland and Rotorua and everything in between.
View attachment 276861
View attachment 276862
View attachment 276863


When I decided to get serious about racing I saw a dietician and dropped 19kg in about 4 months. Changing my bad habits was tough for about 3 weeks but then it became the norm. Soft drink is still my biggest enemy and sometimes creaps its way back in!


----------



## Sel (Jan 9, 2013)

dangles said:


> holy crap sel, your a machine. I keep thinking about going to the gym, but after working all day i really couldnt be bothered. After a 12 hr shift today outside in the heat, thats my weekly workout



This is what most people say lol
This will probably sound really gay.. but On Mish's program, she trains your body AND your mind aswell.. its all in your mind..instead of thinking "I should.." you just DO it..without thinking,, basically do it before your mind realises what your doing hahaha.
Many times i have not wanted to gym, and if its because i cant be bothered..thats not an excuse really.. so i just get dressed..and then usually end up there and can surely say ive never regretted going 
But yes, after a 12hour day i dont think id feel like it, but you plan ahead..get up an hour earlier and go for a run before work


----------



## dangles (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmmmm running at 4:30am isn't my thing. But I get what your saying.


----------



## zaphyrr (Jan 9, 2013)

I have no problem with _some_ quick fix diets. Some, like Bodytrim and the CSIRO diet, do teach portion size and correct number of servings. I believe that as long as the "diet" teaches sustainable and healthy habits then it can only benefit people with less than good eating habits who are trying to lose weight. Sometimes people need to see those results for the sake of motivation. They need to see they CAN do it.

You boys at least don't have to contend with hormones... Those things suck!


----------



## Sel (Jan 9, 2013)

You'd be surprised how many people are out running that early haha. I did it in winter a few times..maybe not 4:30 .. probably more 5:30..it is best to get it over with early...says me who usually gets to the gym about 7pm lol


----------



## NotoriouS (Jan 9, 2013)

P90x... look it up, it's not easy and requires dedication - but if you're serious about weight-loss/body transformation it's something I'd recommend.

Or the long-term solution is simple: eat less, move more


----------



## dangles (Jan 9, 2013)

Not so much eat less, just eat healthy food. Surprised me how big portions can be and filling when eating the right intake.


----------



## Sel (Jan 9, 2013)

Portion size mostly..you can still eat a steak if u want.. but only 1/4 of what ud normally have..


----------



## NotoriouS (Jan 10, 2013)

I managed to lose 12kg while doing P90x and just reducing meal size. 5-6 smaller meals rather than 3 big ones, no carbs after 3pm and plenty of exercise. I had a cheat day in the week to eat whatever I wanted (I love my junk food) and then just worked out extra hard the next couple of days.


----------



## K3nny (Jan 10, 2013)

Belial said:


> Can't she give it to the homeless(shelter) or something of the sort? So much food goes to waste =[



You'd be surprised how many organizations/shelters turn down food because of potential risks of food safety etc



zaphyrr said:


> I have no problem with _some_ quick fix diets. Some, like Bodytrim and the CSIRO diet, do teach portion size and correct number of servings. I believe that as long as the "diet" teaches sustainable and healthy habits then it can only benefit people with less than good eating habits who are trying to lose weight. Sometimes people need to see those results for the sake of motivation. They need to see they CAN do it.
> 
> You boys at least don't have to contend with hormones... Those things suck!



Yes we do, but not as much as you do. For us it's mainly testosterone which can sort of dictate muscle growth and fat storage amongst other things (if i recall correctly, if i'm wrong please someone correct me)


----------



## dragondude (Jan 16, 2013)

I decided early last year that I would lose weight (Fat).
I created a 12 week program for myself and 12 weeks later,






There really is no secret or one magic answer.
Eat healthier and move more.
Of course being self motivated and staying focused helps a lot.
I like to think that I am 
Jogging was my main exercise. Which turned into running.
Started off with just running 500 metres, then 1 km. Nothing serious.
Progression is Key.

I now run 10 kms almost every morning before I get ready for work.
I have to say that it's very likely, that if I did not enjoy exercise, particularly jogging, I would not have lost the weight (fat).
I'm not saying it's easy, but it's very doable.

I would say that 'running out of breath', 'feeling tired' are a few reasons why most people don't like to exercise. 
Learn and get used to it. That's the attitude I used for myself. Sure enough, a few weeks later, my body and lungs adapted.
Again, I'm not saying it's easy, but it's very doable 

Now exercise, (Running, Calisthenics and Ring training) has now become part of my hobbies as well as Reptile keeping 

Now Fuel.
I learnt that prepping healthy meals ahead of time helps you keep on track and avoid fatty, low nutrition junk food.





















Salmon and Rye Sanga



Sweet potato

No Secret.
Eat Vegetables, Darker Carbohydrates, Lean meat including Fish and Fresh Fruits.
I did not just put my KFC aside and jumped into healthier food in one day. Change one thing at a time each day.
Again, progression is key 

I could probably keep going but I have to head out for a quick 2km jog before work so I'll end it here.

I figured, I may not have a lot of experience in Reptile keeping as of now, so I thought I'd share my experience with weight loss when I came across this thread.
Thanks for reading my story
Cheers


----------

